# trek Emonda



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Could someone please tell me what the front-center measurement is on a 56cm Trek Emonda


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

wayne said:


> Could someone please tell me what the front-center measurement is on a 56cm Trek Emonda


Are you asking about a frame measurement or part on the bike? Looking for some specifics to understand what you are looking for.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Mitch

I'm looking for the measurement from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the front wheel axle. A lot of manufacturers list front-center but Trek does not.

This so I can see if its going to be a problem with toe overlap.
I'm looking for a lightweight climbing bike with disc brakes but have had issues with toe overlap on bikes such as Parlee and a few others.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

wayne said:


> Thanks Mitch
> 
> I'm looking for the measurement from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the front wheel axle. A lot of manufacturers list front-center but Trek does not.
> 
> ...


On a 56cm Emonda SLR f/s, the measurement from BB center to front axle center is 57.5cm based on a frame I had to measure off of.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Curious... I've never heard of "toe overlap" as a reason to not buy a bike. 

Perhaps it's because I have large feet and typically push my pedal cleats as far back as possible, thus causing toe overlap on any bike I've ever ridden.  At least for me, toe overlap is only ever an issue when I'm not actually riding the bike, with the rare exception of doing a track stand while waiting at an intersection. 

You'd have to be turning very sharply and likely very slowly to actually hit your toe on the front tire while turning, no?

I think you might be severely limiting the bicycles you can choose from by making this a requirement... unless I'm missing something.


----------

